# 3 leaves, both sexes



## Subnaum (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wanted to let you guys hear about this crazy plant that I have. So ever since It was a seedling it always grew only 3 leaves. Not like normal plants, just 3 points per leaf. You know what Im tryin to say???? Anyways, I topped it when it was really small. Well this morn I went down to look, havnt been to that sight in a while. Get this, The right half of the plant had balls, like a male, and the left side of the plant, was female.:holysheep: It was soooo weird! Never seen anything like it. I cut the male part of the plant off, but left the female side to grow. Anyone else seen something like this, or do I have radioactive soil........ This was the only plant that it has happend to.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought area 51 was locked down ? But i would think that you actually have a hermie which has a few genetic problems ! Peace and pics would help ! Bagseed ?. The entire plant doesn't change sex, only part of it. It will be the part of the plant that has the largest response to the florigen/antiflorigen ratio alteration.


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 4, 2009)

it's mother must have been a crackhead. lol that is truly bizarre man. i have no recollection of seeing any plant like that, ever.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 4, 2009)

r u talkin 3 seperate leaves at the nodes instead of the traditional 2 leafs per node?
 if so then you got a whorled tri-foliate.
  either gonna be a male or if female will more than likely erm IMO and from my exp wit them. but thats just my "opinion"  but i had three of them lil while ago but they chopped now an all 3 went herm on me at some point in flowering.
  i did a small journal sorta on them . link is in my signature below. "my whorled freaks"


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> "my whorled freaks"


 :rofl: I guess you did'nt like them much zip ? :hubba:


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 4, 2009)

No the leaves only had 3 blades. as apossed to the 5 or 6 that they ususally have.  I wish that I woulda taken a pic. IT was truely amazing. The female side is still growing good. starting to bud. No evidence of any male on that side. Very strange!!!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 4, 2009)

idk, maybe just a fluke i guess.  tehre been alot of weird stuff happenin in the grow world lately ive noticed. especially odd mutaations etc..


> I guess you did'nt like them much zip ?
> __________________


  hell, no i didnt. LOL  sure nothin to write home about imo.  while they was gion on  they was fun to watch etc.. but will i let anothr one grow out if ever encounter one again in my grows....?   the answer is NO> that thing goin out the door.  as matter fact i think them the ones taht screwed my females up the most. by impregnating them wit they toxic spew .


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 4, 2009)

Subnaum said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you guys hear about this crazy plant that I have. So ever since It was a seedling it always grew only 3 leaves. Not like normal plants, just 3 points per leaf. You know what Im tryin to say???? Anyways, I topped it when it was really small. Well this morn I went down to look, havnt been to that sight in a while. Get this, The right half of the plant had balls, like a male, and the left side of the plant, was female.:holysheep: It was soooo weird! Never seen anything like it. I cut the male part of the plant off, but left the female side to grow. Anyone else seen something like this, or do I have radioactive soil........ This was the only plant that it has happend to.


 
I do that to a lot of my plants on purpose, because they don't look like marijuana plants when you put them outside in the spring.  It's called a tri-ploid, or three lobed leaf.  Ususally if you grow from seed you get leaf development of one blade, two blades, three blades and then four blades, everytime you get a new node on the top forming new leaves they add a blade until they reach maturity.  You can bypass this normal development, and i think you did it accidentally... probably by duration of light method, not by manicuring method, or the stem segment choice method, i only found three ways of doing it on pupose but there might be more.
don't know about the hermie issue, usually it's not related.  Yours is just that way


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 4, 2009)

I think its because it was younger than the others. Prolly by a month. It was just a seed a droped in the soil. And it sprouted!!


----------



## Six (Sep 4, 2009)

I've seen 3 bladed leaves quite often actually messin around with bag seeds....but i never let them get to flower....im workin with limited space so i reserve the room for more favorable attributes....thats weird that it grew hermed like that...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

> It's called a tri-ploid, or three lobed leaf


 a three blade leaf is a three blade leaf bro.  triploid is a a chemically induced mutation of sorts which gives teh triple, quadruple buds per the node just liek the whorled freks i had, only mine were unintentional whorled . meaning they just plain  out whorled phylotaxi is all.  and that a plant wit three leafs/buds per node is called a whorled tri-foliate. 3 leafs not 3 blade leaf.
  aone wit 4 is a tetra foliate. now if it were the chemically induced polyploid it would be called(3) triploid  and (4) tetraploid.

theres a whole explanation is ya serch clarkes marijuana botany and on page 17 i think im not sure but its in there in the breeding/genetics section i believe. it talks botut eh chemical they use to induce polyploid and the diff of that and just the freak three leaf node plants and 4 etc...


----------

